# GT: Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Clippers



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Dallas Mavericks [45-28] @ Los Angeles Clippers [22-51]*
 | Monday, March 31 2008 | LA, California | Staples Center | 10:30 pm ET | 
| *TV*: FSNSW | *Radio*: KESN-FM 103.3


*Game Notes*

For the struggling Dallas Mavericks, the Los Angeles Clippers are a sight for sore eyes.

After their 11th straight defeat against a winning team and their fifth loss in six games overall, the Mavericks hope to take advantage of a favorable matchup as they visit the Clippers on Monday.

Dallas (45-28) hasn’t fared well during a stretch of games against some of the league’s top teams. The Mavericks have dropped five of six, with the losses coming at the hands of the Los Angeles Lakers, Boston, San Antonio, Denver and Golden State. The lone win was a 103-90 home victory over the Clippers (22-51) on Tuesday.

Since that game, Dallas has dropped the first two games of a three-game trip, including a 114-104 loss at Golden State on Sunday. The Mavericks have lost their last 11 games against teams with winning records, 10 of those since they acquired point guard Jason Kidd from New Jersey in a blockbuster deal during the All-Star break.

Sunday’s defeat dropped Dallas into a three-way tie for seventh place in the West with Golden State and Denver. Nine games remain for each team, but the upcoming schedule for Dallas appears imposing. After this game, the Mavericks host Golden State before a two-game road trip to play Pacific Division powers the Lakers and Phoenix.

“I’m not excited for us,” Mavericks coach Avery Johnson said. “We’d like to be third or fourth. We don’t want to be part of this three team, seventh seed or eighth seed or whatever.”

The upcoming stretch will be particularly challenging for the Mavs with Dirk Nowitzki expected to remain sidelined due to knee and ankle injuries he suffered in a loss to San Antonio last Sunday. Dallas has dropped two of three since then, and is 1-3 overall when playing without their leading scorer and rebounder.

“With Dirk or without Dirk, it’s going to be tough,” Kidd said. “With the West, there are no nights off, you’ve got to play your best game each night and everybody’s fighting not just for the playoffs but for seeding. One game can move you up or down so this is what basketball is all about. You want to be in a competitive situation and I’m right in the middle of it.”

Josh Howard has stepped up in Nowitzki’s absence, averaging 32.7 points in his last three games.

While the Mavericks have struggled against the league’s elite, they’ve managed to beat the teams they’re expected to. Since the Kidd trade, Dallas is 10-0 against clubs with losing records.

That designation certainly applies to the Clippers, who have lost 18 of their last 21 games. Los Angeles, however, snapped its season-high 10-game skid Saturday with a 110-97 win over Memphis.

Rookie Al Thornton scored a season-high 39 points to lead five Clippers players in double figures. Thornton, the 14th overall pick in last June’s draft, is averaging 16.7 points in 32 games since Jan. 30, and ranks second among rookies with 12.3 points per game this season. Only Seattle’s Kevin Durant (19.9) has scored more.

“It’s definitely been a grind, but it’s been fun,” Thornton said. “The most important thing is that it’s been a learning experience. I think I’ve improved a lot under (Clippers coach) Mike Dunleavy.”

Thornton has been held to 17 total points in three games against the Mavericks, who have won each of those meetings to extend their win streak in the series to five games.



*Starting Lineups*





































*Brevin Knight - Cuttino Mobley - Corey Maggette - Al Thornton - Chris Kaman*

*vs.*





































*Jason Kidd - Jerry Stackhouse - Josh Howard - Malik Allen - Erick Dampier*


*Injuries*
*Clippers:* Elton Brand (left Achilles' tendon), Shaun Livingston (left knee) and Paul Davis (right knee) are out.
*Mavs:* Dirk Nowitzki (left ankle and knee) is out.









​


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

/Yawn


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dallas in a 3 way tie with GSW and DEN. My guess would be on Dallas missing the playoffs if playoffs start next week.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i'm probably going to watch this one aswell, two of my favourite players in josh howard & al thornton. j.hustle going for 4 straight with 30+ and thornton coming off a 39pt game.

sick matchup.. Dallas needs to win this as you all know on this board


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

If Dirk doesn't come back at full strength this season I'd rather have the 14th pick than another first round exit. That might happen anyway, but whatever.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

terrible shooting from dallas for a stretch.. but it didn';t matter vs. the clippers.. josh howard had his 4th straight strong game in a row. 25 pt & 8 board. great 4th Q for j.hustle, like 14 pts in the Q

al thornton also didn't dissapoint for the clippers, 26 & 7, he looks like a demi-version of josh howard, complete with the 4 years of college etc.

Mavs still got that 7th slot on lock.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Kidd had 27 points and Josh scored 12 in the fourth quarter


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

And they did it without Dick.



> The Dallas Mavericks haven't beaten any teams with winning records since trading for Jason Kidd. They're also having difficulty putting away teams with losing records while reigning MVP Dick Nowitzki is out with an injury.


Maybe they'll correct it, maybe they won't. :biggrin:

Link


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

:lol: Good catch...


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

haha Dick

Kidds 27 was his most this season, but he also had like what, 2-3 assists.

the game really wasn't that type of game, alot of broken plays for LA

thornton did his thing, howard was clutch at one point.. had about 8-9 points in a timeframe of about 15 seconds.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> :lol: Good catch...


He has gone from Irk to Dirk to Jerk after fouling Kirilenko and now Dick. I wonder what's next


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> He has gone from Irk to Dirk to Jerk after fouling Kirilenko and now Dick. I wonder what's next


Djirck


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Bjork D=


----------

